# i rapporti tra gli



## frank12345

E' più corretto dire "I rapporti tra gli art. 21 e 15 della costituzione"
                                              oppure
il rapporto tra l'art. 21 e 15 della costituzione?


L’APPLICABILITA DELL’ART. 15 E 21 DELLA COSTITUZIONE ALLE COMUNICAZIONI VIA INTERNET

dell' o degli art. 15 e 21 della costituzione


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me l'eventuale plurale del sostantivo _rapporto _non dipende dall'eventuale plurale del sostantivo _articolo_. Non sono esperto del linguaggio burocratico, ma _rapporto _lo userei al singolare. Spontaneamente forse direi "Il rapporto tra gli articoli 21 e 15 della Costituzione".

Aspettiamo il parere dei madrelingua ...


----------



## elitaliano

Tra i due articoli c'è *un* rapporto (quindi al singolare).


----------



## bearded

Secondo me, anche qualora vi siano diversi aspetti per i quali i due articoli si rapportino tra loro, è meglio usare il singolare 'rapporto' - inteso come termine collettivo e comprensivo. Concordo quindi con le risposte precedenti.  ''I rapporti'' si usa principalmente per le persone (''i rapporti tra di noi sono ottimi'').


----------



## Calicot

mi suona corretto "il rapporto tra gli articoli 15 e 21" oppure "il rapporto tra l'articolo 15 e il 21" o "tra l'articolo 15 e l'articolo 21".


----------



## ROBERTO R.

È corretto :"Il rapporto tra l'art. 21 e 15 della Costituzione ..."
In testi giuridici si potrebbe trovare anche scritto in questo modo: "Il rapporto tra gli artt. 21 e 15 della Costituzione..."
Nota Bene: "Costituzione" si scrive con l'iniziale maiuscola se si riferisce alla legge fondamentale dello stato.


----------



## francisgranada

ROBERTO R. said:


> È corretto :"Il rapporto tra l'art. 21 e 15 della Costituzione ..."
> In testi giuridici si potrebbe trovare anche scritto in questo modo: "Il rapporto tra gli artt. 21 e 15 della Costituzione..."


Non mi pare che la variante con _gli articoli _(al plurale) appartenga esclusivamente al linguaggio giuridico/burocratico ... (L'abbreviazione _artt_.  è un'altra cosa). 





> Nota Bene: "Costituzione" si scrive con l'iniziale maiuscola se si riferisce alla legge fondamentale dello stato.


D'accordo (vedi il mio post 2# ).


----------



## ROBERTO R.

francisgranada, certo che puoi usare "gli articoli" (quindi al plurale) in contesti non prettamente tecnico-giuridici.
Rispondevo all'alternativa proposta da frank12345 e aggiungevo un'informazione sul plurale dell'abbreviazione art. (artt. per l'appunto).


----------



## francisgranada

Ho capito .


----------



## Odysseus54

Mi pare anzi che la versione "Il rapporto tra l'art 21 e 15 della Costituzione.." sia scorretto, in italiano.

Io direi "Il rapporto tra l'art. 21 e l'art. 15 della Costituzione.." , oppure "Il rapporto tra gli articoli 21 e 15 della Costituzione..".


----------



## ROBERTO R.

Odysseus54 said:


> "Il rapporto tra l'art 21 e 15 della Costituzione.." sia scorretto, in italiano


sarebbe "Il rapporto tra l'art 21 e (l'art.) 15 della Costituzione.."
non è scorretto.


----------



## Odysseus54

ROBERTO R. said:


> sarebbe "Il rapporto tra l'art 21 e (l'art.) 15 della Costituzione.."
> non è scorretto.



Perche' aggiungi la parte tra parentisi, se e' corretto ?


----------



## Necsus

Dal Sabatini Coletti (tra/fra): 
"Esprime il concetto basilare di posizione intermedia rispetto a due o più elementi di riferimento, soprattutto spaziali e temporali, ma anche di altro tipo. Tali elementi: 1) se distinti, vengono nominati singolarmente e collegati mediante la cong. _e_: p.e. _la ferrovia passa tra la strada e il mare_; 2) *quando invece hanno natura omogenea, sono nominati congiuntamente, nella forma pl.*: p.e. _il fiume scorre tra le due colline_; possono anche essere nominati distintamente (iterandoli), ma si tratta di una soluzione rara ed enfatica: p.e. _distinguere tra caso e caso"_.


----------



## Odysseus54

C'entra poco, Nex, in questo caso, credo.  Qui c'e' semplicemente un errore.  Nessuno direbbe "l'art. 21 e 15 della Costituzione afferma/affermano che...".  A meno che non esista un articolo '21 e 15'...

Non mi costringete a cercare una regola grammaticale, sto scacchiando la vigna


----------



## Necsus

Odysseus54 said:


> C'entra poco, Nex, in questo caso, credo.


In che senso? Gli _articoli _non sono il soggetto, nella frase in questione, non è l'accordo con il verbo il problema. Sono retti dalla preposizione coordinativa _tra_, che introduce un complemento, esprimendo una relazione tra due elementi, e prevede appunto che se questi sono di una classe omogenea vengano accomunati nel plurale in quanto la loro ripetizione (anche attraverso un pronome) sarebbe inutilmente ridondante. Per me è questo il motivo per cui la versione corretta della frase citata è "i rapporti tra gli art(icoli) 21 e 15 della costituzione". Invece l'omissione del sostantivo o del pronome per il secondo elemento con il primo al singolare ("il rapporto tra l'art. 21 e l'art. 15 della costituzione") è grammaticalmente errata, certo.
E non fare incacchiare la vigna.


----------



## Odysseus54

Necsus said:


> In che senso? Gli _articoli _non sono il soggetto, nella frase in questione, non è l'accordo con il verbo il problema. Sono retti dalla preposizione coordinativa _tra_, che introduce un complemento, esprimendo una relazione tra due elementi, e prevede appunto che se questi sono di una classe omogenea vengano accomunati nel plurale in quanto la loro ripetizione (anche attraverso un pronome) sarebbe inutilmente ridondante. Per me è questo il motivo per cui la versione corretta della frase citata è "i rapporti tra gli art(icoli) 21 e 15 della costituzione". Invece l'omissione del sostantivo o del pronome per il secondo elemento con il primo al singolare ("il rapporto tra l'art. 21 e l'art. 15 della costituzione") è grammaticalmente errata, certo.
> E non fare incacchiare la vigna.



Nel senso che , secondo me, e a prescindere dalla sua funzione nella frase, il sintagma

"l'art. 21 e 15"

che e' quello che stiamo discutendo, non significa, in italiano

"l'art. 21 e l'art. 15"

Allo stesso modo in cui "la macchina bianca e rossa" non significa "la macchina bianca e quella rossa".

Per una riscrittura della frase, io preferirei "..il rapporto tra l'art. 21 e l'art. 15 della Costituzione", in quanto e' si vero che i due articoli fanno 'classe omogenea', come dici, ma il fatto che vengano rapportati li rende di nuovo entita' separate, che vengono considerate in quanto tali, e la ripetizione del sostantivo diventa una soluzione non ridondante, ma funzionale al senso della frase.

La tua soluzione mi pare pero' anch'essa corretta.

L'altra frase dell'OP :

"L'applicabilita' dell'art. 21 e 15 della Costituzione..."

diventerebbe invece per me senza nessuna riserva :

"L'applicabilita' *degli* art. 21 e 15 della Costituzione..."

perche' li' i due articoli sono considerati come un insieme.


----------

